# MarshGuard Slapper Tape oder 3M FIL Scotchfil



## Mehrsau (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem 3M FIL Scotchfil Tape gemacht? Ist das selbstklebend? Ich schätze mal ja. Ich bin als wesentlich günstigere und etwas breitere Alternative fürs MarshGuard Slapper Tape drauf gestoßen. 

https://www.amazon.de/3M-Scotchfil-...-Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band-Schwarz/dp/B001A5MBBU/

Danke!


----------



## Reamol (13. Juli 2018)

Also ich hab "3M 2228" was oft empfohlen wird und bin begeistert. (Hald so begeistert wie man von Klebeband sein kann)
Es ist so 1.6mm Dick, was aber kein Problem ist, da man es sehr gut aufdoppeln kann da es sich mit sich selber verschweisst.

Echt ne gute Sache. Die Rolle kost zwar recht viel für Klebeband, dafür kann man etliche Bikes damit versorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesenf (13. Juli 2018)

Verwende das Scotchfil-Tape. Funktioniert sehr gut und ist selbstklebend. Mit 3mm auch schön dick. Finde die 38mm in der Breite nur teilweise etwas zu schmal.


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Juli 2018)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Verwende das Scotchfil-Tape. Funktioniert sehr gut und ist selbstklebend. Mit 3mm auch schön dick. Finde die 38mm in der Breite nur teilweise etwas zu schmal.



Okay, das Slapper Tape ist ja noch schmaler. Wird es irgendwie schmutzig oder lässt sich nicht reinigen? Bzw. anders gefragt: Ist es von außen klebrig?


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2019)

Alternative zum Slapper tape:  77designz Frame Protection Tape Rahmenschutz-Klebeband - kennt das jemand?


----------



## --- (11. September 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> kennt das jemand?



Ist alles das gleiche Zeug. 



			
				77designz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Material besteht aus Buthyl und Kautschuk und ist selbstverschweissend


----------



## <NoFear> (12. September 2019)

Habe die Alternative von 77designz bestellt. Ich werde das mal austesten.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. September 2019)

14,53€ bei Amazon inkl. Versand für 1,5 Meter.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. September 2019)

Hält und macht was es soll...!

https://www.bike-components.de/de/7...lebeband-p70507/Schwarz-100-x-3-8-cm-o212044/


----------



## Jaerrit (17. Dezember 2019)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> 14,53€ bei Amazon inkl. Versand für 1,5 Meter.





Bikesenf schrieb:


> Verwende das Scotchfil-Tape. Funktioniert sehr gut und ist selbstklebend. Mit 3mm auch schön dick. Finde die 38mm in der Breite nur teilweise etwas zu schmal.



Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich lächerlich mache: Ist das selbstklebend? Laut einer Rezession ja, laut 3M nein, wer weiß was der Herr Bezos da liefert  ?


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich lächerlich mache: Ist das selbstklebend? Laut einer Rezession ja, laut 3M nein, wer weiß was der Herr Bezos da liefert  ?


Ja, ist selbstklebend. Wenn es nix taugen würde, hätte ich das schon dazu geschrieben. Aber wie so oft im Leben sind die Dinge, die einem selbst selbstverständlich vorkommen, für Andere völlig unklar. Also ja, ist selbstklebend und funktioniert perfekt auf den Kettenstreben von mehreren Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (17. Dezember 2019)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ja, ist selbstklebend. Wenn es nix taugen würde, hätte ich das schon dazu geschrieben. Aber wie so oft im Leben sind die Dinge, die einem selbst selbstverständlich vorkommen, für Andere völlig unklar. Also ja, ist selbstklebend und funktioniert perfekt auf den Kettenstreben von mehreren Bikes.


Danke Dir! Ich hatte eigentlich auch gedacht, dass Klebeband eine klebende Seite hat, aber bei dem ganzen Produktwirrwarr findet man auch Bänder, die wirklich nur selbstverschweißend sind. Da funktioniert dann zwar, das Band mit Überlappung um die Kettenstrebe wickeln super, aber nur nen Streifen auf der Oberseite der Strebe fällt dann ab. Ich versuchs ma


----------



## decay (17. Dezember 2019)

Meiner Ansicht nach und nach Fühl, Klebe und Sichttest ist sowohl Slapper als auch 77designs das hier oder ein anderes selbstverschweissendes, teilweise sind die richtig günstig:

3M FIL Scotchfil Selbstverschweißendes Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band, 38 mm x 1,5 m, 3 mm, Schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001A5MBBU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Bmp-DbS3JFWH0


----------



## Jaerrit (17. Dezember 2019)

decay schrieb:


> 3M FIL Scotchfil Selbstverschweißendes Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band, 38 mm x 1,5 m, 3 mm, Schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001A5MBBU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Bmp-DbS3JFWH0


Soeben mit einer Bestellung einer Rolle desselbigen Hr. Bezos rauschende Weihnachten beschert ?


----------



## Orby (20. Dezember 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Soeben mit einer Bestellung einer Rolle desselbigen Hr. Bezos rauschende Weihnachten beschert ?



Falls nicht zu spät. 
Ich habe ein einfaches doppelseitiges Klebeband darunter geklebt, da mir die Klebewirkung zu gering war. Hält deutlich besser. Hab es mit und ohne getestet an einem anderen Bike.   


Kam natürlich später auch oben auf die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2019)

Kann das 2228 von 3M nur empfehlen. Hab mir mal im Frühjahr ne Rolle besorgt und Kettenstreben damit beklebt.
Hält wie Hulle ! Hab mal zwei kleine fitzelchen innen in die Carbon Kettenstrebe reingeklebt um die vor abrieb durch Schlamm zu schützen, genau da wo der Reifen läuft. Hält seit 6 Monaten wie sau. Wenn mal Kettenfett oder Dreck dran haftet kann man das ganz leicht mit Balistol oder so wieder super sauber bekommen


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann das 2228 von 3M nur empfehlen. Hab mir mal im Frühjahr ne Rolle besorgt und Kettenstreben damit beklebt.
> Hält wie Hulle ! Hab mal zwei kleine fitzelchen innen in die Carbon Kettenstrebe reingeklebt um die vor abrieb durch Schlamm zu schützen, genau da wo der Reifen läuft. Hält seit 6 Monaten wie sau. Wenn mal Kettenfett oder Dreck dran haftet kann man das ganz leicht mit Balistol oder so wieder super sauber bekommen


Danke Dir, aber Dein Link führt nicht auf das 2228, hast Du 2228 oder das verlinkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (21. Dezember 2019)

oder einfach bei Ebay nach Buthylband suchen und in allen möglichen breiten,dicken und längen zum halben Preis kaufen


----------



## Orby (21. Dezember 2019)

Das 2228 habe ich mir auch gekauft weil ich dachte es haftet gut. Irgendwie war bei mir die Haftwirkung nicht so berauschend wieso ich doppelseitiges Klebeband genommen habe. 
Der Versuch mit einem hi-tec doppelseitigem Klebeband von 3M war dann ein flop. Hab dann doch das "normale Tesa" genommen wo Zuhause rumlag. 

Die günstigen selbstverschweißenden Bänder sind halt deutlich dünner. Hatte dies früher auch umwickelt an der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Eine Lage ist da eher wenig und nur Schutz gegen Macken. Bei dem teuren 2228 erhoffe ich mir auch gleichzeitig weniger Geräusche da es deutlich dicker ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Danke Dir, aber Dein Link führt nicht auf das 2228, hast Du 2228 oder das verlinkte?


Hab das 2228


----------



## --- (22. Dezember 2019)

Orby schrieb:


> Das 2228 habe ich mir auch gekauft weil ich dachte es haftet gut. Irgendwie war bei mir die Haftwirkung nicht so berauschend wieso ich doppelseitiges Klebeband genommen habe.


Ich hab hier im Forum jetzt schon ein paar mal Fotos gesehen auf denen es so aussieht als ob das Band verkehrt herum, mit der falschen Seite, aufgebracht wurde. Weil eigentlich klebt das Zeug schon sehr gut. Man sollte den Bereich aber auch gut entfetten. Ich verwende dazu Silikonentferner von Nigrin.


----------



## Diddo (23. Dezember 2019)

Isopropylalkohol, dann das 2228 mit der Seite aufkleben auf der vorher das Trägermaterial war. Hält super. Habe damit meinen Kettenstrebenschutz verlängert und seit 20k Höhenmetern keinen Stress mehr


----------



## osarias (30. April 2020)

Wie entfernt ihr denn das Slapper Tape um es zu ersetzen wenn es durch ist? Übelstes abgepopel nervt. Ich hab das MarshGuard Slapper Tape und das Klebt wie sau bei mir.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

Hilft jetzt auch nicht mehr, aber vorher an den Stellen Schutzfolien aufbringen ?


----------



## Reamol (30. April 2020)

osarias schrieb:


> Wie entfernt ihr denn das Slapper Tape um es zu ersetzen wenn es durch ist? Übelstes abgepopel nervt. Ich hab das MarshGuard Slapper Tape und das Klebt wie sau bei mir.
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Fön


----------



## Rockside (1. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auch das SlapperTape, das soll scheinbar für die Ewigkeit kleben. Auf meinen Bikes bleibt das auch für die Bike-Leben drauf. Genial das Zeug.

Zum Ablösen könnte tatsächlich wie bei alten Aufklebern Wärme den Kleber aufweichen. Andernfalls wegsprengen.


----------



## Eule- (15. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage zum 3M 2228: Habe es eben erhalten und am Rand ist ein 1mm Rand, bei dem offensichtlich kein Kleber ist, der Rand ist nur halb so dick, wie der Rest des Bandes. Ist das richtig so?, macht Sinn zum Abpopeln, aber ist fürs MTB dann doch störend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shr3d (23. Mai 2020)

Finde es heftig was das 3m tape hier un Europa kostet. In den Staaten gibt's das anscheinen für 10USD bei Home Depot (51mm x 3m) und hier kostet das 30€ ?


----------



## Rockside (23. Mai 2020)

In Europa, und speziell in Deutschland, werden schon so lange Apothekenpreise für alles bezahlt.

Wenn ich mir so manche US-Marken anschaue, dann glaube ich kaum, daß die für solche hohen Preise wie hier, auch in den Staaten verkaufbar wären.


----------

